# JAYGO



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Does anyone have any details about this tug

Jaygo | Ships Nostalgia 

Thanks in advance

Bob


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Got this from another site

displ.21,1t, 84 GRT, L20,20m, B4,98m, Dr1,75m, Dp2,20m (65'x22')
1 scr, T3cyl (1929) "Schipper & Van Dongen" (boiler (1929) "Schipper"), 160ihp, sp 8kn
re-engined 1957 diesel 4t 6cyl (1942) K.H.Deutz (nr.783850/55), 410bhp-302kW (from a "Monopol" boat at Duisburg (DEU)), sp 8kn
MARIJA
1929: Built by "Werf 's Lands Welvaren, I.S. Figee" at Vlaardingen (NLD)
1929 (04/05): delivered to "Scheepvaart Mij Maas & Waal" ("H.S. Franssen") at Dordrecht (NLD)
(NLD flag, regd Dordrecht, brand:1451 B Dord 1929, IVR 21.01451)
1949 (15/04): To "Sleepdienst Willem Muller NV" at Terneuzen, renamed EN AVANT XVI
1957: re-engined diesel 4t 6cyl (1942) K.H.Deutz (nr.783850/55), 410bhp-302kW (from a "Monopol" boat at Duisburg (DEU)), renamed SCHELDE
1974: To "M. & R. Talbot" at Harwich (GBR), renamed MARGARET T.
(GBR flag, ON 343315, 54 GRT, 7 NRT, (61.3'x15.4'x7.2'))
1975: To "Ajay (Marine) Ltd", mng William Hutson at Sheerness, renamed JAYGO
1976: To "Nicholas Edward Murray & Sons" (Estuary Tugs Ltd) at Queenborough
1985: sold to Honduras flag owner
2004: for sale as house boat, moored in Queenborough Creek, named JAGO


----------

